# Sustitución de MOSFET



## albella (Dic 27, 2019)

Hola, amigos. Tengo un par de MOSFET de una fuente en corto. Su nomenclatura es 10NK60Z. Los MOSFET que tengo es 12N50E.

Quisiera saber si son compatibles. Aquí les agrego las imágenes del datasheet.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 27, 2019)

El 12N50 no es un mosfet, es un igbt.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 27, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> El 12N50 no es un mosfet, es un igbt.


Sí es un MOSFET, hasta la nomenclatura es de un MOSFET canal N, 12 Amp. 500 V.
12N50 = 12 A. ---> Canal N ---> 500 V.
El 10NK60Z también es un MOSFET pero de 10 Amp. 600 V.
Yo no utilizaría como reemplazo al 12N50 porque tiene 100 Voltios menos que el 10NK60Z
El RDS(ON) cambia en ambos y ese factor es importante.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 27, 2019)

el diagrama del pone del 12N50E es de un igbt, algo quizas no concuerda con la realidad o hay dos tipos de 12n50, las nomenclaturas de los igbt y los mosfet son similares.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 27, 2019)

La E es de Enhancement (Mejorado) pero en cualquier hoja de datos es un MOSFET.


----------



## albella (Dic 28, 2019)

Puse el de 12 A, porque en esta fuente de computadora no llega el voltaje a 500 volt, pero parece que hay otra cosa en corto, porque se volvió a llevar el fusible y quizá, al menos uno de los dos mosfet que puse


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 28, 2019)

albella dijo:


> en esta fuente de computadora no llega el voltaje a 500 Voltios.


El voltaje del MOSFET no se debe basar en la salida de tensión de la fuente, sino en el voltaje pico generado durante la conmutación en el primario del transformador.
Si en el diseño se eligió un MOSFET de 10 A x 600 V, se debe reemplazar por otro con las mismas características, sin olvidar el RDS(ON)


----------



## albella (Dic 28, 2019)

Tienes toda la razón D@rkbytes. Pero como esta es una fuente autovolt y la pruebo con 110v y no con 220, por eso considero que no debe haber peligro en poner MOSFET 500 v


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 28, 2019)

Haz la prueba, lo único que puede pasar es que el MOSFET se queme y tal vez se dañen otras cosas.


----------



## albella (Dic 28, 2019)

Parece que hay otra cosa en corto. La dejé a un lado porque me trajeron una impresora con problemas en la fuente. Después sigo esta


----------



## lynspyre (Dic 28, 2019)

Cuando realizas la búsqueda en *AllTransistors* salen varios dispositivos marcados con *10NK60Z* 

Si por  ejemplo escogemos el *STB10NK60Z* obtenemos una lista de los reemplazos con sus respectivos parámetros


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 2, 2020)

Buenos días, pues eso... Consulta por valores en Mosfet para reemplazo ya que tengo algunos componentes originales de Impresoras de Tonner, Equipo digital y hay mosfets que no me aparecen directamente como reemplazo (NTE) entonces toca buscar alguno que tenga los valores similares o reemplazos... ¿Alguien conoce algun software o catalogo PDF que me permita estas búsquedas?

en NTE por ejemplo, no lo encontré.

Busco este *PFF12N65* (650V N-Channel MOSFET)

Cualquier respuesta les agradeceré


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 2, 2020)

Podrías buscar en la página de Digikey o bien en la de Mouser, son grandes distribuidores de electrónica, inclusive Mouser te permite descargar un manual con Miles de componentes dónde podés mediante búsqueda del PDF buscar ese componente en particular para saber sus características y de ahí buscar cuál se adapte más a esa características.


----------



## analogico (Ene 2, 2020)

All Transistors. Datasheet. Cross Reference Search. Transistor Database.
					






					alltransistors.com


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 2, 2020)

Pues exactamente busque allí de primero... No encontré nada, por eso es que consulto...

Y no encontré los recursos que indicas en Mouser mi amigo... ¿Me puedes indicar donde estan esos recursos?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 2, 2020)

650 V 12 A MOSFET | Mouser México
					

650 V 12 A MOSFET se encuentran disponibles en Mouser Electronics. Mouser ofrece inventarios, precios y hojas de datos para 650 V 12 A MOSFET.




					www.mouser.mx


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 2, 2020)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Pues exactamente busque allí de primero... No encontré nada, por eso es que consulto...
> 
> Y no encontré los recursos que indicas en Mouser mi amigo... ¿Me puedes indicar donde estan esos recursos?


Pues busca en el manual que corresponda de acá.


----------



## analogico (Ene 2, 2020)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Pues exactamente busque allí de primero... No encontré nada, por eso es que consulto...


si no sale por el modelo, puedes buscar uno parecido
donde dice *mosfet *vas poniendo los  parámetros
del datasheet de tu mosfet






						PFF12N65 datasheet
					

Download PFF12N65 pdf datasheet file




					datasheetspdf.com
				






heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Y no encontré los recursos que indicas en Mouser mi amigo... ¿Me puedes indicar donde estan esos recursos?


ahi esta mas facil, te dio el link casi listo,  es lo mismo vas poniendo los parametros del datasheet y   afinas la búsqueda


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 3, 2020)

Bajaré el Catalogo... Que me proporcionaron, muchas gracias a los dos por su valiosa colaboración...


----------



## antoinoff (Abr 21, 2020)

Hola:
Estoy reparando un tv oki con un corto en la fuente. Tiene el mosfet FQPF9N50C dañado y yo tengo el K10A60D. En principio este que tengo yo seria equivalente en patillaje y con mejores valores en voltaje y amperaje, lo cual creo que hace que pueda sustituirlo sin problemas, pero quisiera asegurarme antes de hacerlo. ¿Alguien podria confirmarmelo por favor?. Gracias.


----------



## leo sanzeh (Abr 21, 2020)

Técnicamente se puede sustituir !!!


----------



## antoinoff (Abr 21, 2020)

👍 Gracias.


----------



## hikure (Abr 28, 2020)

Hola todos, esta es mi primera vez preguntando en un foro como este si hay problemas sobre este post modifiquénlo como deseen, la cuestión es que tengo una duda sobre el remplazo del MOSFET que se quemo a mi tarjeta gráfica Zotac gtx 1060 que es esta ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 AMP! Edition | ZOTAC
Y para no hacer largo el cuento pues yo estaba jugando tranquilo al destiny 2 a altas horas de la noche (ojo que no tenia antes ups o regulador y creo que fue un grave error el no comprarlo), por lo que me fui a dormir y al dia siguiente quise seguir jugando pues me doy con la sorpresa que no tengo video pero si enciende la pc, en fin me puse a investigar un poco y habia muerto mi tarjeta gráfica, luego de eso me puse a revisar el PCB de la grafica y con una lupa busque si habia algo quemado y encontré un MOSFET quemado y es este

El grabado que tiene es M3003M7031E me puse a buscarlo y no encontré nada cabe destacar que no tengo ni idea sobre electrónica xdxd pero lo estoy intentando en aprender, y al final solo encontré estos escribiendo solo los 6 caracteres "M3003M" en AliExpress








						3.2C$ 18% OFF|5pcs QM3003M3 QM3003M M3003M 3MM*3MM MOSFET QFN 8|Integrated Circuits|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				



La cuestión es me servirán estas piezas para el reemplazo del que está quemado o estoy jodido porque no lo podre reparar porque no encuentro el especifico me animo a pedirlos y hacer el cambio pero no se si hay mucha variación entre esos componentes bueno en fin si me pueden hechar una mano se los agradecería muchísimo y ahh si tengo lo basico para poder reemplazar el chip


----------



## leankayak (Abr 28, 2020)

Hola! Parece que es el qm3003m3 un P channel mosfet. Podes encontrar toda la información buscando en Google qm3003m3 Datasheet. Podes probar de comprarlo y cambiarlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2020)

hikure dijo:


> cabe destacar que no tengo ni idea sobre electrónica xdxd pero lo estoy intentando en aprender,


Naaaaaa....vos queres arreglarlo sin tener que cambiar la placa de video o pagarle a alguien.
Pues te aviso que busques a alguien que pueda reemplazar el MOSFET por que si no tenes idea y le metes mano...la vas a terminar destruyendo.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 28, 2020)

hikure dijo:


> ahh si tengo lo basico para poder reemplazar el chip


quien tiene como basico una estación de soldadura?   
la R732 se ve que podria estar dañada y hay otros componentes que se ven raros, yo le pensaria en invertirle dinero.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 29, 2020)

Ese tipo de MOSFET también van soldados por debajo, se requiere una estación de soldadura con pistola de aire caliente.
Un cautín convencional no sirve para hacer ese trabajo.


----------



## hikure (Abr 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaaaa....vos queres arreglarlo sin tener que cambiar la placa de video o pagarle a alguien.
> Pues te aviso que busques a alguien que pueda reemplazar el MOSFET por que si no tenes idea y le metes mano...la vas a terminar destruyendo.



Si ya se que no es nada simple el proceso, es casi quirúrgico pero tengo una pistola de calor de mi padre para poder hacerlo se que no es nada bueno dada mi inexperiencia pero nada pierdo con intentar hacer el cambio del integrado, ah y una cosa que se me olvido agregar en el post cuando paso eso que nunca me dio video probe hacer lo de un video de YouTube que probara si el chip grafico calienta muy poco tan solo 1 segundo y se enfria, eso pasa cada vez que arranco el pc por lo que creo que cambiando el integrado podria soluciónar el problema


papirrin dijo:


> quien tiene como basico una estación de soldadura?
> la R732 se ve que podria estar dañada y hay otros componentes que se ven raros, yo le pensaria en invertirle dinero.



Si mi error por no decir que tengo una pistola de calor XD pero me puedes explicar ese "R732" perdon pero soy algo ignorante en este asunto :"(


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ese tipo de MOSFET también van soldados por debajo, se requiere una estación de soldadura con pistola de aire caliente.
> Un cautín convencional no sirve para hacer ese trabajo.



Tengo una pistola de calor de mi padre no se si podria ser suficiente por lo menos


----------



## papirrin (Abr 30, 2020)

hikure dijo:


> pero me puedes explicar ese "R732" perdon pero soy algo ignorante en este asunto :"(


las resistencias y capacitares en negro a mi me dan una apariencia rara.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2020)

hikure dijo:


> Tengo una pistola de calor de mi padre no se si podria ser suficiente por lo menos


Podes subir una foto??
Por que si es lo que yo creo.... huuummmm


----------



## frica (Abr 30, 2020)

Papirrin, ese aspecto de condensadores y resistencias SMD ¿podría ser polvo y suciedad? A mí me gusta en esos casos limpiar con brocha, pincel, alcohol isopropílico, las placas que reparo.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 30, 2020)

frica dijo:


> ¿podría ser polvo y suciedad?


Podría ser, pero lo raro es que algunos están muy limpios, la suciedad no discrimina.
yo mediría algunos y ver que estén bien... o que no esten en corto. normalmente cuando revienta un Mosfet es porque algo muy fuerte tuvo que haber pasado.


----------



## hikure (Abr 30, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> las resistencias y capacitares en negro a mi me dan una apariencia rara.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 189842



Si se ven oscurecidos pero estan buenos ya los probe con el multimetro ademas creo que con tanto polvo tambien creo que se han ido poniendo mas oscuros


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Podes subir una foto??
> Por que si es lo que yo creo.... huuummmm




La zona que marque es donde esta el componente dañado, en las fotos parece peor de lo que es pero estan bien


frica dijo:


> Papirrin, ese aspecto de condensadores y resistencias SMD ¿podría ser polvo y suciedad? A mí me gusta en esos casos limpiar con brocha, pincel, alcohol isopropílico, las placas que reparo.



Si limpie bastante con un cepillo de dientes viejo y parece que se quedaron oscurecidos pero ya los probe con el multimetro y estan bien


papirrin dijo:


> Podría ser, pero lo raro es que algunos están muy limpios, la suciedad no discrimina.
> yo mediría algunos y ver que estén bien... o que no esten en corto. normalmente cuando revienta un Mosfet es porque algo muy fuerte tuvo que haber pasado.



Si también a mi me parecio raro pero asi esta y por mas que los limpie siguen con ese color oscuro ademas aqui donde vivo cae mucho polvo, y si creo que en algun bajon de energía me pudo haber cargado la grafica porque tenia la pc conectada directo a la pared


----------



## papirrin (May 1, 2020)

te pedían foto de la pistola de calor, eso fue lo que entendí....

pero pues nada, si crees que todo los componentes están bien, no hay mas que cambiar ese Mosfet y ver si funciona, o cual es la duda? si funcionan los Mosfet que pusiste? no tengo idea, pon el código del que esta a un lado quizás puede ser el mismo y se compara, o ve si es legible el código del que reventó y lo comparamos.


----------



## sergiot (May 1, 2020)

Un problema de tensión de linea quema otras cosas, como la fuente misma, no llega a una componente interno asi tan facil, las fuentes de pc tienen un desempeño muy estable, a menos que tenga un problema, imaginate que si fuesen tan sensibles a problemas de linea todo el mundo estaria tirando a la basura las pc.
Tu problema mas alla del componente es soldarlo bien, esta placa tiene cobre como disipador y necesitas mucho calor y saber soldar en esas condiciones, tené cuidado.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 1, 2020)

1) (note lo mismo que el Doc *Zoidberg* ). Si tienes una pistola de calor
, NO te sirve, tiene que ser una estacion de soldado .

2) parece que mas que quemarse, se desoldo, asi que me imagino que lo que esta detras (probablemente el micro de video) haya muerto y recalentado tanto que derritio la soldadura del mismo.

3) por mas que cambies el mosfet, o lo que sea ese componente, puede que hayan otros perjudicados, y como te dijeron, si hay un corto o problemas graves en la linea de alimentacion, no solo vas a terminar perjudicando la placa de video, sino el mother y hasta la fuente.


----------



## papirrin (May 1, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si tienes una pistola de calor


En mis inicios use una de esas para desoldar.... se desprendieron  y salieron volando todos los componentes menos el que quería quitar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 1, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> En mis inicios use una de esas para desoldar.... se desprendieron  y salieron volando todos los componentes menos el que quería quitar


Por eso mismo pedí una foto....
Lo mas probable es que destroce el PCB.


----------



## hikure (May 1, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> te pedían foto de la pistola de calor, eso fue lo que entendí....
> 
> pero pues nada, si crees que todo los componentes están bien, no hay mas que cambiar ese Mosfet y ver si funciona, o cual es la duda? si funcionan los Mosfet que pusiste? no tengo idea, pon el código del que esta a un lado quizás puede ser el mismo y se compara, o ve si es legible el código del que reventó y lo comparamos.


Esta pistola es la que tengo pero por lo que leo que me dicen parece que no podre :"(




DJ T3 dijo:


> 1) (note lo mismo que el Doc *Zoidberg* ). Si tienes una pistola de calor
> Ver el archivo adjunto 189946, NO te sirve, tiene que ser una estacion de soldado Ver el archivo adjunto 189947.
> 
> 2) parece que mas que quemarse, se desoldo, asi que me imagino que lo que esta detras (probablemente el micro de video) haya muerto y recalentado tanto que derritio la soldadura del mismo.
> ...



Respondiendo al punto #1 si es una pistola de calor la que tengo y pues menos mal que lo dices porque me podia cargar mas de lo que esta ya la grafica xdxd, veré si me consigo uno de estos porque también de vez en cuando reparo unos conectores de teléfono y me vendria muy bien

#2 pues si se quemo y al momento de que se quemo como que la presión que tuvo el pequeño estallido se desoldo pero los contactos estan intactos de donde se despegó lo cual es raro de todas maneras si logro reemplazar el integrado lo sabremos de todas maneras no tengo mas que perder con esa gráfica

#3 la fuente con la que se alimentaba la grafica era https://m.facebook.com/commerce/pro...op_tab_desktop-all_products&ref=page_shop_tab y pues en su momento me  la compre porque estaba de oferta tengo 3 años casi con la fuente hasta que pasó esto, la verdad no se si porque la fuente fue el causante de esto o porque es de mala calidad quizá pero no sabia mucho de componentes pero bueno lo que paso ya paso y si hago la reparación tengo otra pc vieja con la que puedo probarlo


papirrin dijo:


> En mis inicios use una de esas para desoldar.... se desprendieron  y salieron volando todos los componentes menos el que quería quitar


Parece que yo iba a ser el siguiente jaja


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por eso mismo pedí una foto....
> Lo mas probable es que destroce el PCB.


Si por eso es que mejor pensé en preguntar en algún foro como este a ver como me podían ayudar en estos casos por mi total inexperiencia y leyendo todo lo que me explican ya tengo una mejor idea sobre este tema de electrónica y pues gracias por compartir sus experiencias y conocimientos, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Sparda236 (Jun 19, 2020)

Tal vez sea tarde amigo, pero un técnico de celulares creo que tendría la agudeza visual para ese trabajo.


----------



## Marce (Sep 9, 2021)

Buenos dias a todos, uso este post para no abrir otro, ya que es similar la duda.

 Necesito reemplazar un mosfet de una fuente de tv led hitachi
 El mosfet en cuestion es un alpha y omega tf12n65   750V  RDson: 0.72ohm   VGs: 30v    Id:12a
No tengo el reemplazo, (como suele pasar) pero tengo uno similar; el:
 20N50 de PI (perfect intelligent) 500v   RDson: 0.26ohm VGs: 30v  Id:20a
   La rdson, es un poco mas baja, y son 750v contra 500.
 Podre usarlo como reemplazo?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 9, 2021)

Yo no lo usaria, y menos si es para tensiones de red de 220V o mas.
Y por el tema de la RSon, me parece mucha la diferencia, quizas en ese caso no tengas problemas, pero mejor espera a alguien mas experto


----------



## Marce (Sep 9, 2021)

Hola Dj, gtracias por ayudarme.
 Lei en el foro que la rds en lo posible tiene que ser igual o menor, en otro post.
_La RDS_on es la resistencia entre drenador y surtidor cuando esta saturado (cerrado) y es especifica a cierto voltaje (mira el datasheet) debes tenerla en cuenta porque si es mayor (preferiblemente igual o menor) y el circuito es critico habra mas caida de tension en el mosfet cuando este saturado y podra calentarse mas, ademas del voltaje de VDS debe igual o mayor y la corriente de Drenador, con esas 3 es casi probable encuentres un buen reemplazo, chauuuuuuuuu_
 Porque no es recomendable para tensiones de 220v? es de una fuente.
 Tengo otro un poco mas similar.
 mdp18n50 (magna)  la rds es de 0.27, la VGs coincide: 10v y VGss:30v tambien, y es de500v tambien


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 9, 2021)

Hola, coincido con DJT3, los parámetros tienen que ser igual o algo superior, en cuánto a Vds e Id. El valor de Rdson sería el menos crítico, ya que tratándose de una fuente de TV, el consumo es bajo. Vale decir que, ante un reemplazo, éste último parámetro tiene que ser igual o menor.
Busca algo que soporte 750V y 12A al menos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 10, 2021)

Marce dijo:


> Porque no es recomendable para tensiones de 220v?


Porque al rectificarse, sube a 310V minimo, y eso tenes que tener en cuenta la tension inversa al desconectar (por la conmutacion), la bobina del transformador genera un voltaje que puede sobrepasar esos 500V que soporta el MOSFET. Ojo, que hay otros componentes que ayudan a minimizar, y hasta utilizar esa tension inversa, pero no me arriesgaria


----------



## J2C (Sep 10, 2021)

.


Y con más razón un tv led que seguro tiene el PFC con lo cual la continua con que se alimenta el transistor switching es casi siempre 400V CC !!!!!



Salu2.-


----------



## Lorenzo G (Dic 29, 2021)

Saludo*S.
N*ecesito de su ayuda para aclarar si puedo remplazar un 10N65C por un 10N60C*.
Y*a que el valor es de 50V menos que el dañado pero cumple con los valores de corriente*.
¿ S*eria significativo ese valor de voltaje para la operación del 10N60C?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2021)

Lorenzo G dijo:


> Saludo*S.
> N*ecesito de su ayuda para aclarar si puedo remplazar un 10N65C por un 10N60C*.
> Y*a que el valor es de 50V menos que el dañado pero cumple con los valores de corriente*.
> ¿ S*eria significativo ese valor de voltaje para la operación del 10N60C?


Puede que sea relevante o puede que *NO.*

¿ Con que tensión trabaja el dispositivo ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2021)

Y la R_DS_(on) ?


----------



## unmonje (Dic 29, 2021)

*2 caminos  por seguir,  a saber :
1- teórico*, me guío por los parámetros del fabricante y si no satisfacen, no es reemplazo.
*2- empírico*, lo pongo, ¿ explota ? no es reemplazo.

re suelto el asunto.


----------



## Lorenzo G (Dic 30, 2021)

El voltaje de trabajo del equipo es 120VAC y el rds(on) del 10N60C es de 0.73 *O*hm vs 1 *O*hm del 10N65C.


----------



## Marioteo (Feb 26, 2022)

Hola buenos días, me podrían decir si puedo reemplazar  un Mosfet de Potencia G20N50C Por uno GW20NC60VD?
Es de una placa de ina Cinta de correr y no tengo otros para ponerle
Ya que vivo en Ushuaia y tengo que comprar en Bs As. Y tarda 15 dias mas o menos en llegar.


----------



## FelML (Feb 26, 2022)

Los terminales coinciden, y la tensión y corriente máximas que soporta el gw20.. es mayor. La tensión Vgs del g20... es de 10V para la "saturacion", mientras que para el gw20.. es de 15V, y tiene una tensión Vce de 2V. Creo que no saturará completamente el gw20 . En mi opinion puede probar a sustituirlo, lo peor que puede pasar es que se caliente y llegue a quemarse. No obstante espere a que otros miembros del foro le den su opinion


----------



## Jalami (Abr 2, 2022)

Buenas. 
Reparando mi estacion de soldadura. (Me quema las puntas)
Tengo este mosfef  pero no encuentro nada, ni algun compatible.. 
Alguien que me pueda ayudar .  
22P06.  Tengo otra estacion que es igual utiliza 22P04 creo que son remarcados chinos . Pero no encuentro DATA. 
Gracias.


----------



## taw308 (Abr 2, 2022)

¿Que carga tiene ese MOSFET? 
En base a eso podrías buscar algún reemplazo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 2, 2022)

Parece que son MOSFET canal P
La mayoría suele decir sus características por su nomenclatura.
Por ejemplo, en el caso del 22P06: 22 = 22 A, P = Canal P, y 06 = 60 V.
Otro ejemplo pero con el clásico 10N60: 10 = 10 A, N = Canal N y 60 = 600 V.
Así que el 22P04 debe ser igual al 22P06 pero para 40 V.

Adjunto la hoja de datos de un MOSFET similar como referencia.


----------



## FREE-AIR (Abr 27, 2022)

Ver foto, no encuentro este modelo¿Valdría irfp44n? Y sino cual?
Gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 27, 2022)

FREE-AIR dijo:


> ¿Valdría IRFP44N?


30N06 = Mosfet Canal N, 30A, 60V, RDSON = 0.040Ω
No conozco el IRFP44N, ni encuentro su hoja de datos, aunque supongo que será igual al IRFZ44 pero con encapsulado plástico.
IRFZ44 = Mosfet Canal N, 50A, 60V, RDSON = 0.028Ω



FREE-AIR dijo:


> ¿Y si no, cuál?


Cualquier otro que cumpla con las características del 30N06
El tipo de encapsulado en ocasiones suele ser lo que más fastidia, por eso del aislamiento.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (May 15, 2022)

Buenas noches recurro a ustedes para buscar un reemplazo para un mosfet CS150N03 A8 canal N 150A 30V colocado en una UPS marca Kaise modelo 800VA. 
Saludos
​


----------



## DJ T3 (May 15, 2022)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> canal N 150A 30V


Esos son los datos mas relevantes, aunque falta el RDSon y velocidad de conmutación.

Sube la hojas de datos


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (May 16, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Esos son los datos mas relevantes, aunque falta el RDSon y velocidad de conmutación.
> 
> Sube la hojas de datos


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (May 16, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Esos son los datos mas relevantes, aunque falta el RDSon y velocidad de conmutación.
> 
> Sube la hojas de datos


Creo que este podria sustituirlo


----------



## DJ T3 (May 16, 2022)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Creo que este podria sustituirlo


Exactamente, puedes colocar ese..


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (May 16, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Exactamente, puedes colocar ese..


Muy amable, saludos.


----------

